# You know you are from Michigan when...



## AllenOK (Apr 17, 2005)

1. You've never met any celebrities. 
2. "Vacation" means going to Cedar Point. 
3. At least 1 member of your family disowns you the week of the Michigan/Michigan State game. 
4. Half the change in your pocket is Canadian... eh! 
5. You drive 86 mph on the highway and pass on the right. 
6. Your idea of a traffic jam is 40 cars waiting to pass an orange barrel. 
7. You know how to play (and pronounce) Euchre. 
8. It's easy to get VERNORS ginger ale and Sanders hot fudge sauce, and Faygo pop. 
9. You know how to pronounce "Mackinac". 
10. You've had to switch on the "heat" and the "A/C" in the same day. 
11. You bake with SODA and drink a POP. 
12. The movie "Escanaba in Da Moonlight" wasn't funny. You consider it a documentary. 
13. Your little league game was snowed out. 
14. The word "thumb" has geographical, rather than anatomical significance. 
15. You show people where you grew up by pointing to a spot on your right hand. 
16. Traveling coast-to-coast means driving from Port Huron to Muskegon. 
17. You measure distance in miles not minutes. 
18. When giving directions, you refer to "A Michigan Left". 
19. You know that Kalamazoo not only exists, but isn't that far from ****. 
20. Your year has 2 seasons: Winter and Construction. 
21. Home Depot on any Saturday is busier than toy stores at Christmas. 
22. You know when it has rained because of the smell of worms. 
23. Owning a Japanese car was a hangin' offense in your hometown. 
24. You believe that "down south" means Toledo. 
25. You refer to Bad Axe as 'Nasty Hatchet' 
26. The Krauts in Frankenmuth love to see pictures of your Christmas tree. 
27. You lost your virginity up at Higgins or Houghton to some skank from Detroit.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2005)

lol Allen - it's funny how there are some things on the list that only someone from that state would know about!  I love those lists - thanks for the laugh.


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 19, 2005)

The really freaky thing is, I'm not a native.  I'm from Oklahoma.  There's only a few things on that list that I can see as humorous, most of the others I've learned to accept as "the way things are up here", and a few of them still escape me.


----------

